# Die ^^ Heulsusen sind los, Krach- und LachGeschichten...



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2016)

Servus Forum...

ein neuer Thread? Yea....und weil der Herbst und der Winter mit die schönsten und abwechslungsreichsten Gelegenheiten bieten, sich immer wieder neu ins Biken zu verknallen, knallt der Trailsurfer hiermit einen neuen Thread raus.
Wir, das sind heuer die Winterpokal-Heulsusen NRWs, Deutschland und der Welt.
Wir, haben zwar keinen Trump-Peter in unseren Reihen, aber wie unser Winterpokalmotto schon sagt:

Ach ne, wer das wissen will, kann selber gucken. Und wer nicht mag, darf auch so weiterlesen, Erlaubnis erteilt.

Heute gingen von der Truppe @Lurschman @thommy88 und meinereiner an den Start, eine klassische Hennefer Trailrunde zu er-fahren. Laub allerorten und das mal so richtig SATT, alles schön voll davon aber Mundabbutze wollten wir uns damit nicht. Nicht lecker.
Wem das schmeckt?? Na, unseren allesfressenden Stollenreifen, die Kondome des Grauens für jeden Trail. I EAT YOU! Die Noppenbande außer Rand und Band...

Los ging in Geistingen, am Lidl um 9.45 Uhr vorbeifahrend stand dort leider kein Biker, wir hätten gerne eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten. Also weiter und hoch Richtung Altenbödingen, am Poller (jo, Carsten, ein Poller) rein in den Wald und schön den über die Straße folgenden Spitzkehren (jo, Sven, Schwitzkehren) folgend.
Damit es folgend die zu Autobahnlastig wird, nahmen wir den Märchenwald-Trail mal von unten. Schöön. Aber man frug sich, wo der ganze übliche Gatsch bleibt.

Immer mehr Laub in den Trails, da haben die Abschnitte mit Nadelwald viel mehr Reiz als zu wärmeren Zeiten. Weiter ging es zum Kappellentrail: Das Abwasserrohr hängt genauso langsam immer tiefer (das bin ich ausnahmsweise nicht Schuld, ich habe nur die ehemals dort wohnhafte Wurzel einer Behandlung mit dem Fatbike unterzogen) und irgendwann ist da wohl einfach nur ein Loch. 
Mit den geübten Fahrtechniken vom Enduro-Kurs mit Bäm Hill letzten Samstag in Altenberg, Bunny Hop etc konnte man jetzt profitieren. Naja, ein bissl eleganter schaute es wohl schon aus...
Der Trail an sich kommt jetzt erst richtig zur Geltung, denn dort wo er am schmalsten ist, dort haben die Bäume links den Hang runter mittlerweile kaum noch Laub und man nimmt jetzt richtig wahr, wie es dort ab geht....Kopfkino EIN-AUS-EIN--AUS ok Schalter gefunden, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

Das war nicht schlecht für den Anfang! Fahren wir Drachenschanze?? Der Blicktausch sagt JA. Also dann.
Vor zwei Wochen das letzte Mal runter (rechts) mit Andreas und heute war es noch tiefer, denn wie eingangs gesagt, klar da kommt immer noch gut was runter von den Bäumen. Also schön über schon Eckstein-Eckstein-jeder-darf-versteckt-sein gut getarnte Wurzeln und Steine, steil ist geil, ihr kennt das ja sicher...







Episode am Rande: Oben trafen wir auf drei Biker, alle mit Cube-E-Bikes. Auf unsere Frage, ob das Pedelecs oder richtige E-Mofas seien, gestanden sie lässig das die Motoren aufgedreht wurden. 
Ließen sogar ein Bild von sich machen. Das nächste Mal frage ich mal nach Namen, Anschrift, so ganz belanglos nebenbei...

Und da bekanntlich der Appetit mit einem guten Essen erst recht kommt, geht die Runde weiter, wenn auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad die Schanze nicht mehr ganz toppen kann - es macht Laune und soll so bleiben!
Zurück in Richtung Märchenwald und der wurde nun richtig rum genommen. Im Anschluss rechts und links runter (den nenne ich Schanzentrail, weil da eine - mittlerweile verfallene - Sprungschanze reingezimmert wurde). Knackichzackich geht es auch dort über Stock und Stein, immer schön holterpolter nuff und nei ins Vergnügen, am besten alles mitnehmen, was sich auf geradem Weg in den selbigen stellt.
Danach ging es zur Kompression, Federwegausnutzung testen. So ging es danach nochmal hoch wie zu Beginn, aber das Ziel war zum heutigen Abschluss der Ponyhof-Trail.

Meine Güte, die Harvester leisten eine Scheizzarbeit, bis auf den eigentlichen Trail eigentlich alles dorthin was einmal ein Weg war schön plattgemacht.

Am Schluss muss ich gestehen, da fing es dann doch ein bissl zu rutschen an, so ist das mit dem Herbst. Er bietet tolle Farben aber auch bei bekannten Trails neue Herausforderungen fahrtechnischer Natur.
Aber das ist es doch, was den Reiz am Biken ausmacht, oder?!

Grüße auch an den Rest der Bande, die heute nicht dabei sein konnten!


----------



## Reen272 (14. November 2016)

Hi Rene

Bin grad angerollt gekommen wo ihr drei am Lidl vorbei gefahren seit, wart leider zu früh da, wir fahren ja erst um 10 Uhr los 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen reen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (5. Februar 2017)

3 Heulsusen auf einer schönen kleine Runde heute. Von mir gibt´s die bewegten Bilder auf knapp 10 min zusammen gebastelt. 






Zu Beginn ne kleine Rohrkontrolle am Kapellentrail...alles in Ordnung  Im Märchenwald gab´s Matsche-Patsche-Fango gratis, ich erspare euch die Aufnahmen von einer verdreckten Linse an dieser Stelle. Die Überlegungen den Ponyhoftrail (1:48) zu rutschen wurden schnell ad acta gelegt, denn er war doch gut zu befahren. Bei 3:45 steigen wir ins Trailhighlight des Tages ein ... Todestrail ...das Fazit fiel deutlich und kurz aus ..."zu einfach"....Weiter ließen wir´s locker bergauf rollen um zur ersten Waschung des Jahres im Ummingsbach zu gelangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Zum guten Schluss gehört immer ne Treppe oder Zwei oder Drei ? ! "Hennefer Stufen zum Glück"...apropos Glück, zum Glück hat sich Matthias nix getan außer was blaue Farbe am Knie

Danke an meine Mitfahrer @Trail Surfer & @Siegerlaender für die schöne kleine Runde 

Gruß euer @Lurschman


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Häuptling Leuchtende Stulpe dankt beherzt! 

Nachtrag: Immer besser die erste Waschung im Bach nehmen, als die letzte Ölbergung.
Nachtrag vom Nachtrag...kleine Rohrkontrolle...


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2017)

Na dann von mir auch mal einen Beitrag 

Dank an meinen Mitfahrer @Trail Surfer


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2017)

Na...da kam mir aber einiges bekannt vor 

Dat steile Dingen mit dem Stahlseil fehlte noch, oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2017)

jep, genau in dem moment hat der akku schlapp gemacht ...


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> jep, genau in dem moment hat der akku schlapp gemacht ...



Nee is klar...


----------



## Lurschman (5. Februar 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> akku schlapp



war wohl müde geworden


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2017)

das ist echt kein witz, ich steh doch mit meiner cam etwas aufs kriegsfuß.



Lurschman schrieb:


> war wohl müde geworden




winterschlaf


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> das ist echt kein witz, ich steh doch mit meiner cam etwas aufs kriegsfuß.
> Etwas ist gut...bei den gefühlten 5h in den Wupperbergen war nicht 1 Sekunde in Deinem Speicher...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (5. Februar 2017)

Ups...Zitat mit Handy...


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2017)

oh ja war ich da pissig, aber ich glaub nun den übeltäter gefunden zu haben, die zubehörakkus! Bei der letzten tour auch, eingeschaltet und sofort wieder aus gegangen. 
Billig kauft man zweimal ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> oh ja war ich da pissig, aber ich glaub nun den übeltäter gefunden zu haben, die zubehörakkus! Bei der letzten tour auch, eingeschaltet und sofort wieder aus gegangen.
> Billig kauft man zweimal ....


Dafür sind sie bestimmt schön leicht!


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Februar 2017)

klar, ist ja nie power drin :-9


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Dann passt's ja doch.. Spaß...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Februar 2017)

Mal was weniger unwichtiges: Matthias @Siegerlaender gute Besserung, ich hoffe es ist so glimpflich wie es auf den ersten Blick erschien.
Lieben Gruß, hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2017)

Gelöscht da unerwünscht !


----------



## Reen272 (6. Februar 2017)

Das liegt daran das der eigentliche "todestrail" erst ab 6:20 anfängt, ist zwar nur kurz aber schon recht steil, wurzelig und steinig. Aber wirklich nur schnell was schwieriger  davor die 3 Minuten sind pillepalle


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht am kommenden Sonntag Ringwälle plus Heilbrunnen. Aufgrund gewünschter familiärer Zeiten dann mit An- und Rückfahrt per Zug.
Falls da noch wer außer den Heulsusen Lust hat, einfach rechtzeitig melden. Wer will, kann dann auch seinen dicken Lümmel vergleichen. Aber der schnellste ist nicht immer der beste.

Übrigens waren da ein paar Dauerbremsspuren im Mönchsweg, woher auch immer, warum auch immer.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

Da Erklärungen und fremd Posten  unerwünscht gelöscht..


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2017)

Es sollte schon selbstredend sein, dass der erste, der runterprescht nicht voll und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durchprescht, und danach nach Wanderern schaut. Wir hatten da bisher immer nur positive Begegnungen. Wenn man im Ton freundlich und sachlich bleibt und als schnellerer Waldnutzer Rücksicht nimmt, alles easy. Im Zweifel halt runterbremsen und langsam an vorbei. Wen das stört, der kann immer wieder hoch und runter, dort. 
P.S.: Todestrail schnell geht ja auch nur das letzte Stück. Und da müsste man dann wirklich unten jemanden stehen haben, der sichert. Alles andere wäre ziemlich deppert.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

Unerwünscht


----------



## Trekki (6. Februar 2017)

Hubi, fahr mal den tötlichen Todestrail. Ist bei der Wanbach Talsperre.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Februar 2017)

..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2017)

Gelöscht da unerwünscht !


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich bin Ernährer eine 4 köpfigen Familie, meine Meinung hat mir verboten Sachen zu machen wo Tod rauf steht



Und ich dachte immer ich dürfte wenig


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Februar 2017)

Da unerwünscht gelöscht... Werde glücklich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2017)

Gelöscht da unerwünscht !


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2017)

Na einen hab ich noch 
Danke an @Trail Surfer fürs guiden !


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Heute stachelhard Abfahrt Link in beiden Varianten gerockt! Steil ist geil....


OK, ich habe dich letztens im Forum "Heulsuse" genannt, wusste nicht, dass dich das dermaßen anspornt, diesen Faden zuzuposten.
Ich nehme das gerne zurück, wenn du dich bitte hier zurücknimmst.

*Es geht hier um ein Winterpokal-Team, dass gerne ab und an seine Wochenendtouren bebildern und schildern möchte. *

Danke!!!


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Februar 2017)

Ok ok, werde mich zurückhalten, dachte es interessiert wen wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt... Aber mit Steil ist geil hatte er schon recht


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2017)

Jaeritt, die Jungs hier sind doch nitt böse! Und datt Forum iss dankbar für jeden Fred der vibriet inne Wintermonate!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2017)

Die ^^Heulsusen waren heute zu acht unterwegs und es ging ordentlich zu Potte. ^^Platzhalter für etwas B-richtiges^^
Bebildertes ist doch hoffentlich in Arbeit, liebe Mitfahrer.

Rahmendaten waren heute ca. 45 Km, 830 Hm, Steil-ist-geil bis +40%, superduperWetter, keine ernsthaften Stürze, hammerlecker Leute und Trails.
So kann es weitergehen!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Februar 2017)

So dann mal das video von der gestriegen tour, ist was länger geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (13. Februar 2017)

Festakt zur Feier des ersten Frühlingstag 

nach intensiver Beratung des Küchenpersonals nahmen die sonntägliche Festgäste ihren ersten Gang ein. Kredenzt wurde als Vorspeise locker gerolltes Bödinger Spitz-Gebäck...mhhh lecker






Der erste Hauptgang sprang schon wenig später wie ein junges, scheues Reh aus den Gebüsch, nur leider war eines der Rehe wohl eher ein Rollmops . Nun gut nicht jeder schlingt so ein steilen Abgang in einem Ruuutsch.










P.s. schön auch die aufmuternden Worte des Oberkellners der es immer wieder versteht seine Mannen an zu treiben

Mund abputzen und weiter hieß die Devise und aufgewärmter Wurzeleintopf schmeckt immer noch am besten, hat Oma immer gesagt.
Dieses mal stellt sich der wagemutige Küchenjunge sogar mitten in die Meute um nuja auch alles für´s
Berichtsheft mit zuschreiben.			 





Das Bankett ging in lockerer Atmosphäre weiter und die Gäste vergüngten sich mit kühlen Getränken und leichten Schnittchen bevor es zum letzten Höhepunkt und Überaschung des Tages kam...





Das letzte Stück Sahnetorte schmeckte allen gut und die Gesellschaft wähnte sich schon wieder bei der Liebsten zu Haus ....doch dann kam der Teil wo der Gastgeber die Geschenke verteilte. Also nahm sich fast jeder seine Mütze und trollte sich den Berg hinab. 






Schön war´s trotzdem und es verlangt nach Wiederholung...bis bald


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Oh man schade das an der Gisela schon wieder Vandalen unterwegs waren...


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh man schade das an der Gisela schon wieder Vandalen unterwegs waren...



Wieviele von den Mitfahrern hier kennst Du eigentlich persönlich als das Du das beurteilen kannst? Geh doch woanders stänkern und übertrage Deine persönlichen Zwistigkeiten mit einzelnen Usern nicht pauschal auf Leute die Du nicht mal kennst... Arme Wurst, hast Du keine Freunde?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2017)

Danke George, Andreas, alle, für die nicht gescheuten Mühen...und Trails. Perfekter Start in die Schönwetter-Saison 2017 sage ich mal.


----------



## Reen272 (13. Februar 2017)

Vllt meinte er auch eher den zerstörten Double und den zerstörten Kicker am Anfang. Besonders blöd mit den Double, an den könnte man schön üben


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Wieviele von den Mitfahrern hier kennst Du eigentlich persönlich als das Du das beurteilen kannst? Geh doch woanders stänkern und übertrage Deine persönlichen Zwistigkeiten mit einzelnen Usern nicht pauschal auf Leute die Du nicht mal kennst... Arme Wurst, hast Du keine Freunde?


Hallo? Alles gut bei dir? Gisela ist einer der gezeigten Trails und an dem waren scheinbar Vandalen am Werk! Wohl kaum  die fahrenden Biker... So richtet man mit nem Bike keine Kicker zu! 
Auf mehr ziehlte mein Kommentar garnicht ab! Also Krieg dich wieder ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Vllt meinte er auch eher den zerstörten Double und den zerstörten Kicker am Anfang. Besonders blöd mit den Double, an den könnte man schön üben


Genau so war das gemeint! Zumal ich dort Mal ein Schlüsselbein zerstört habe, aber das lag nicht am Kicker oder Manipulation eines solchen. Finde es immer schade wenn solche Spots wegen irgendwelcher Idioten vor die Hunde gehen... Das letzte Mal als ich dort war stand noch alles und rechts aus Fahrtrichtung gesehen wurde kräftig neues gebaut...


----------



## Jaerrit (13. Februar 2017)

Dann krieg ich mich wieder ein und nehme alles zurück! Konnte man nach dem vorherigen, x-maligem  "mimimimimi - gelöscht wegen unerwünscht" aber auch hervorragend falsch verstehen diese Vorlage  Dachte nicht das da jetzt noch ein ernst gemeinter Beitrag kommt, sorry  Erst beleidigt von dannen ziehen und dann Beiträge völlig ohne Sarkasmus oder Ironie verfassen, jetzt haste mich erwischt


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Dann krieg ich mich wieder ein und nehme alles zurück! Konnte man nach dem vorherigen, x-maligem  "mimimimimi - gelöscht wegen unerwünscht" aber auch hervorragend falsch verstehen diese Vorlage  Dachte nicht das da jetzt noch ein ernst gemeinter Beitrag kommt, sorry  Erst beleidigt von dannen ziehen und dann Beiträge völlig ohne Sarkasmus oder Ironie verfassen, jetzt haste mich erwischt


Dachte ja es wäre im Sinne der Allgemeinheit auf Fragen zu antworten, wurde dann ja darauf hingewiesen unerwünscht da kein Teammitglied, daraufhin das emotionale löschen der Posts...

Das mit der Gisela und dem Vandalismus finde ich aber so mies das ich doch noch Mal was gepostet habe. 

Sonst sind trotz Ortskenntnis 2 Trails bei den Videos dabei die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Von daher ist ein mitlesen immer interessant...


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Februar 2017)

...bitte aber um Verständnis, dass keine GPS-Tracks gepostet werden. Hoffe, da kommen noch ein, zwei bebilderte Beiträge vom Sonntag.
Den Ich-trage-gerne-Bilder-und-zur-allgemeinen-Unterhaltung-bei-Enthusiasmus, vor allen vom Andreas alias @Lurschman finde ich allerdings extra löblich!
Da kann sich der eine oder andere Thread gerne eine dicke Scheibe von abschneiden. 
Bikerpeace!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Februar 2017)

Hab nix davon geschrieben das ich nen track haben wollte oder der gar öffentlich gepostet werden soll! 
Du weißt davon bin ich auch kein Freund... 
Schreibe deswegen hier auch nicht welchen trail ich meinen oder welche erkannt wurden.... 
ne PN mit ungefähren Ort oder Koordinate von Einstieg reicht schon...Hab zwar eine Vermutung wo es sein müsste, ist aber nicht so sehr mein 2. Wohnzimmer wie die Ahr....


----------



## Siegerlaender (13. Februar 2017)




----------



## Jaerrit (15. Februar 2017)

So, Freunde der Sonne, ich hab et geschafft:

Hab alles brauchbare zusammengeschnippelt, hoffe passt soweit


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2017)

@^^Heulsusen und Freunde, die nächste _Mützenjägerrunde_ mit hoffentlich weiteren unbekannten Trails, könnte am Sonntag, den 19. März 2016 starten. Bitte den Termin und ausreichend Zeit vormerken und die mit informieren, die hier keinen Account haben...
@Lurschman 
@Siegerlaender 
@thommy88 
@Jaerrit 
@GeorgeP


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Februar 2017)

Da kann ich leider nicht, eher am 18.02.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Februar 2017)

Achtung, es geht um März, nicht Februar und eine Runde mit unbekannten Trails, die bis dahin erst noch entdeckt werden müssen. Für diese Tour also der genannte Termin, alternativ Sonntag, 26.03., soweit alle Emailadressen vorhanden, machen wir eine Doodle-Umfrage.
Wer bis dahin in Winterschlaf gehen möchte, kann das gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (15. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> den 19. März 2016 starten



und ich denke mal du meinst 2017


----------



## Anto (17. Februar 2017)

@Lakritzfan  Wenn du hier weiter nur rumpöbeln willst, dann gibt`s die gelbe Karte!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. März 2017)

Geiles Teil! Morgen gibt es dann eine Heulsusen-Exploring-Runde...es wird aber nicht verraten, wen wir _besuchen_.


----------



## Jaerrit (13. März 2017)

So, Karneval ist vorbei, da war doch noch irgendwas _noch_ niveauloseres als Altermarkt an Weiberfastnacht nach 15 Uhr... Irgendwo zwischen Bildern des Rosenmontagszugs und Weiberfastnacht blitzt ein Bild von ein paar Trails vor meinem geistigen Auge auf. Alkoholverhangene Gedanken lichten sich und mir wird klar: Ich muss scheinbar mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen sein  Ein kurzer Augenblick und einen Speicherkarten-Einschub später und meine Vermutung bestätigt sich:


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2017)

Weihnachtstannen pflasterten SEINEN Weg!


----------



## Lurschman (16. März 2017)

Ich hab es dann doch noch ein wenig Brauchbares von unserer Explorer Tour gefunden 


hier mal der Mönchsweg aus anderer Perspektive


----------



## Lurschman (19. März 2017)

Eine Heulsuse auf Burgentour ...oder zwei Trailritter im Elztal.

EIFEL ich komme hieß es und auf ging es zu Ritter Wolfgang an die Elz. Der Traumpfad, preisgekrönt und bei mittelmäßigem Wetter wie leer gefegt  war unser erster Akt des Tages. 





 





Nach den teils knackigen auf und ab Trails galt es die erste Burg zu stürmen 






Kurz nach Pyrmont noch ein kleiner Trail auf unserem Weg zum zweiten Highlight...









Lustige Bäume gab´s dort auch...denke mal Kollege Baum wird schon gewusst haben warum er so gewachsen ist  






Letzter Trail vor der zweiten Burg hieß es und die 100hm extra haben sich wirklich gelohnt...














..nach Trail, kurzem Anstieg und ahhhh Kurve kommt die Burg Eltz in Blickweite  ..schönes Ding.

Nicht so schön war dann der Anstieg hinter dem Vielfenster Gebäude, welcher sich als endlos und >15%ig entpuppte. 

Aber der Ausblick und der folgende Trail waren es wert. 













Danke an meinen Guide Wolfgang  und auf bald im Elztal


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. März 2017)

Oha, o ja, sehr geil, Andreas! Richtig schöne und flowige Singletrails haben sie da! Da freuen "wir" uns drauf, wenn der Rest der Bande bei nächster Gelegenheit mitkommen kann. 
Das stelle ich mir alles noch einen Ticken schöner vor, wenn da alles grün in grün ist. Herrlich.


----------



## thommy88 (24. März 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> So, Karneval ist vorbei, da war doch noch irgendwas _noch_ niveauloseres als Altermarkt an Weiberfastnacht nach 15 Uhr... Irgendwo zwischen Bildern des Rosenmontagszugs und Weiberfastnacht blitzt ein Bild von ein paar Trails vor meinem geistigen Auge auf. Alkoholverhangene Gedanken lichten sich und mir wird klar: Ich muss scheinbar mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen sein  Ein kurzer Augenblick und einen Speicherkarten-Einschub später und meine Vermutung bestätigt sich:



Jan und ich haben die Runde gestern auch gemacht. Aktuell wurde wieder etwas Pflege betrieben und ein paar kleine Kicker auf den Strecken eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2017)

Und, so neigt sich der Winterpokal nun dem Ende entgegen. Tolles Team, tolle Supporter...irgendwie schon Famillisch

Freue mich auf schöne Sommertouren, Neues zu entdecken, und SpaßSpaßSpaß!

R.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. April 2017)

Neu dabei in the Gang
Codename Rudi...Rudi Rüssel!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2017)

So, heute führte eine Kleinkrabbelgruppen-kurz:Susen-Runde mit @Lurschman zunächst über bekannte Trails, beginnend mit einer Umrundung des Dondorfer See und anschließender Hömmesgewinnung nach Bödingen und danach Altenbödingen schlossen sich der Märchenwald und Schanzentrail an...klingelingekling, hier kommt der Ballermann
Weiter ging es nach Bröl und hoch zur Talsperre. Zubringertrail und dann nicht runter zur Staumauer, sondern den Mönchsweg mal wieder schön von oben und ganz durch. 
Wanderer kreuzten hier unseren Weg, aber es geht ja problemlos wenn man sich rechtzeitig und freundlich bemerkbar macht.

Dann bitte 1x hoch per Due, grazie...und Sujet...fast'n...ot..oo furious  Bachdurchfahrt inkludiert runter nach Seligenthal.

Die Ritter der Trailtafelrunde begaben sich danach noch in der Geistinger Wald, und es konnten flowige Trails explored werden, zum Abschluss der Flowtrail vom Haus Ölgarten zum Ruhewald mit erneutem Anstieg und anderem Einstieg...Doppio per favore...sozusagen.

Das Wetter heut hat sehr erfreut und danach noch Leckerli, was will man mehr.
45Km/660Hm. Passt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. April 2017)

Heute frisch von *Stephan Huber * "verarztet", neue Gleitlager eingepresst, Buchsen auf Maß angepasst und eingebaut. 
TOP Service, klare Empfehlung, super!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2017)

Vatertags-Kehraus...ein unheuliges Lebenszeichen aka "Die-zwei-Stahlseile-Trailrunde".
Zu Gast waren Wolfgang aka @kurvenkratzer und Grant aka @Grant  um sich ab Treffpunkt Lidl 10:30 einige Trailperlen gönnen zu können.
So kurbelten wir zunächst entspannt rückseitig der Bahngleise über Hennef-Siegbogen und -Kehren und Siegaue nach Auel zur Drachenflugschanze (West). Unser amtierender Platzwart @Lurschman hatte bereits gestern "freier und sauberer Trail" gemeldet und so ging es dann Sattelstütze runter zum Stahlseil Nr. 1. Was dann für mich auch ein erster Test einer mal wieder (lol) neuen Reifenkombi wurde: Minion DHR2 2.4 WT und ein Vittoria Morsa 2.3 TNT am Hinterrad. Dazu sage ich schon mal Bremstraktion top und kein Rutschen, passt!
Wolfgang die etwas verspieltere Ecke unterhalb der Bank, Grant und ich "klassich" owen nerömm. Und, großer Respekt, Grant immer an meinem Hinterrad, nix Chickenway.
Im Anschluß hoch zum Märchenwald, immer schön fleißig bergan kurbeln und Hömmes töten direkt dran den Schanzentrail, das ging ab....yeeeehaaaa...
Die Überraschung des Tages wartete, nämlich der "Geheimtrail". Lieber mal den Trailausgang zuerst zeigen, Mundwinkel zuckten- immer ein gutes Zeichen unter Bikern. Als es dann soweit war, den Einstieg zu nehmen, kurzes Kommando "Achtung, Steil!" und Direttissima. Nach hinten gucken jetzt nicht mehr drin...Drop mal hier und dann mal da...Trailvögel wollen Hoch-Zeit feiern in dem schönen Walde zackbummpäng, der macht Laune!
Die Zeit floß in Strömen, da kam selbst der Schweiß nicht hinterher und so sollte sich alles langsam zum Ende neigen. Aber nicht ohne "1x Kompression" und Stahlseil Nr. 2 zwischen Allner und Bröl. Achtung, der Ast der vom Baum rechts dahinter abgebrochen ist...wurde? hängt tief, es bleibt aber weiterhin fahrbar, mit eh abgesenkter Stütze.
Zum Abschluß dann noch ein Bild vom letzten Trail des Tages, der Line am Monte Bianco.
Und die Mitfahrer, die sich alle nur von hinten ablichten lassen wollten, damit das breite Grinsen den Daheimgebliebenen und Werktätigen nicht zu weh tut!
Danke euch für den Besuch, war ne feine Runde.
Und spezielle Grüße an dieser Stelle noch, aus verschiedenem Grund an @Jaerrit @criscross und @singletrailer67 -Bilder frei...


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Juni 2017)

So dann mal ein mini zusammenschnitt von der letzten tour mit Rene @Trail Surfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2017)

Feiertage soll man bekanntlich feiern und so machte sich heute eine kleine Heulsusen^^-Delegation auf, FUNmax auf den schönsten Trails der näheren Umgebung zu geben...
Der Treffpunkt für unsere heutige Runde (als Tour eher nicht zu bezeichnen) ist dem Lokalpatrioten sicher wohlbekannt. 


 
Wer es so noch nicht erkennt, dem machen wir es noch etwas leichter 


 
Zunächst ging es überdies Siegauen nach Auel, von dort in den Wald zur ersten Trailstation, bitte aussteigen! Stachelhardt-West. Schön, dass wir zwei Hobbyfilmer dabei hatten mit @GeorgeP und @Jaerrit die dann (hoffentlich) im Laufe des Tages noch bewegende Momente beitragen werden.
Von dieser Schanze ging es dann weiter zur nächsten, ehemaligen, an der Bröl. Jetzt aber bitte Fullgaz macht beides immer wieder Laune. FUNmax eben. Da wir heute zeitlich ein wenig begrenzt waren, musste also noch ein weiteres Trail-Highlight mit eingebaut werden; Geheim-Trail. Gerrit und George machen einen auf Colt Seavers in meinem Rücken, da muss etwas spannendes passiert sein. Das kommt davon, wenn man es sich nicht wie ich einfach macht und nur steiler-ist-geiler-Linien sondern Flachlandtirolergerutsche. Freue mich auf weitere Impressionen...auf gehts, Freunde!


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Juni 2017)

...und weiter gehts mit bewegten bildern


----------



## Jaerrit (15. Juni 2017)

Auch von mir nochmal Danke für die schöne, kurz-knackige Runde kurz vor dem Urlaub. Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht! Schon mal ein paar Trails abgegrast um sich für den 16. vorzubereiten ergibt ja durchaus Sinn, zumal mir die weltbekannte Drachenschanze noch unbekannt war 
Hier noch ein paar Video-Schnitzel von mir:


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2017)

Das verbuch' ich mal unter kryptisch geführter Dash-Cam!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Das verbuch' ich mal unter kryptisch geführter Dash-Cam!


 Vor und hinter mir war, wie immer, alles frei...riservato per clienti...Hauptsache, Sturz ist Mann höchstens besoffen und auf mehr oder weniger als 2 Rädern. 
Saluto di Sicilia


----------



## Lurschman (24. Juni 2017)

Eine Heulsuse zu Besuch in Kroatien 

Tag 0 - 17.06.2017 - „packen“

Den letzten Resten des arbeitsreichen Samstag entflohen und Schwups die wupps, stand ich schon bei Organisator Marco vor der Türe. Leider war der Herr nicht zu gegen aber die „junge“ Hausherrin gewährte mir zu meinem Glück Einlass.






Tag 1 - 18.06.2017 - der Flug & die ersten Bekanntschaften

Der Flug war eng, laut und ruckelig…“kein Kommentar“
Angekommen jedoch wurden wir per „private Taxi“ nach Vodice gebracht. Der Kollege fuhr zwar wie ein ungekrönter kroatischer Rallychamp , aber was soll´s.

Angekommen ging es zu Onkel und Tante von Marco, Mile und Mihovilka Troskot, wo wir gleich mit Grillgut, Brot, Wein und Salat überhäuft wurden…lecker !!! Zudem gesellte sich noch ein Teil der weiteren Familie ein, Jurica und Nikolina mit dem kleinen Toni und Ana, sehr nett.






Nach der herzlichen Begrüßung und dem Essen machten wir uns auf einen kurzen Besuch zum Okit, eine Kirche oben auf einem kleinen Berg in der Nähe. Kurz und steil mit mega Blick am Ende. 










Fotoalbum - https://goo.gl/photos/cCrbWGGuy3sNjNJE7

Tag 2 - 19.06.2017 - auf zur Insel Murter

Ein Stück Straße und viel Schotterweg bis zum ersten Berg auf der Insel Murter. Der Anstieg war nicht so einfach wie auf den ersten Blick erwartet, technisch gehoben, da viel loser Kies und Fels auf dem Weg lag. Ein rasanter Downhill brachte uns dann ins nächste Dorf wo auch schon der zweite Berg wartete. Ein wenig like Ölberg mit seinen Kehren nur viel heißer und mehr Staub. Oben angekommen ein herrlicher Blick übers Meer und in die Stadt Betina.









Leicht trailig ging es wieder bergab und über den Campingplatz zurück in Richtung Brücke von Tisno. Ein kleiner Abstecher nach Pirovac bescherte uns eine schöne Trailfahrt entlang des Wassers.






Fotoalbum - https://goo.gl/photos/fCFPq9MxswvDcxjA8

Tag 3 - 20.06.2017 - Ausgrabungsstätte im Hinterland

Los ging es das Hinterland zu erkunden und zu bestaunen. Weiter weg vom Meer wurde es schnell recht warm und die schattige Plätzchen zum kurzen verweilen blieben aus. Das war auch der Grund warum sich die Bauern früher schon hier kleine Häuser (Bunja) aus Steinen gebaut hab. Vor der Sonne geschützt ließ sich gut eine Pause machen bei der harten Feldarbeit.






Wir sind natürlich ohne Pause zum ersten Highlight des Tages gefahren, eine Zisterne aus der Römerzeit ca.100-200 Jahre n. Chr.






Weiter oben konnten wir schon das nächste Ziel erspähen, eine  Ausgrabungsstätte hoch oben auf dem Berg. Rasant Bergab galt es hinter den zahlreichen Hügel die Orientierung zu behalten und einen passablen Weg zurück zum Meer zu finden. Es ist doch erstaunlich wie gut Google Earth ist wenn die Karte keine Wege mehr zeigt.

Oh, der Okit….den nehmen wir noch mit. Also rauf und alles raus was noch in dem Beinen steck. Für mich gab´s eine Mittelfeld Platzierung mit dem MTB auf einem Rennrad Segment 

Fotoalbum - https://goo.gl/photos/bfSpQfkD6isBm9Aq8

Tag 4 - 21.06.2017 - Karmenjak

Früh raus aus dem Bett war die Devise, denn es sollte heiß werde ab Mittag. Über etwas Straße und viele staubige Schotterpisten, arbeiteten wir uns nach Norden zum Vrana-See und den Naturpark. Der See ist nur durch eine Art Überlauf mit dem Meer verbunden und ist ein Süßwasser See. Die Vegetation drum herum änderte sich auch schlagartig, viel Grün,  Schilf und quakende Frösche.






Der Aufstieg war recht hart, was der Temperatur und der Beschaffenheit des Weges geschuldet war, sehr steinig, steil und heiß.






Auf der Spitze öffnete „just in time“ die Gastwirtschaft…lecker Radler, lecker Ausblick ….und ne geile Abfahrt vor der Brust. 











Zurück über Schotterpisten und eine endlose Straße nach Pirovac wo es noch einen Trail zu ernten gab. Nun war aber auch gut, Marco und Ich kürzten ein wenig über die Straße ab um später mit Schwung an Kirche und Hafen  in Vodice vorbei wieder ins Apartment zu kommen.

Fotoalbum - https://goo.gl/photos/vPy83dKF7nicN1mr7

Tag 5 - 22.06.2017 - orlov krug
Heute ein wenig ausschlafen und ein entspanntes Frühstück, Marco macht einen Tag „off“ und arbeitet was für die Musikschule. Ich wollte mir ein paar lockere Runden Orlov Kurg XC-Weltcupstrecke geben.
Das mit dem „locker“ hab ich gedanklich nach dem ersten Felsanstieg im Kopf gestrichen. …neuer Plan war durchfahren. Hätte auch fast funktioniert, aber ich bin falsch abgebogen und auf nem S2 Trail bergab gelandet.
Egal, runter und irgendwie wieder zurück auf die Strecke. Die zweite Runde wurde bei über 30 Grad zur echten Prüfung. Der Mittelteil, ca. 2,5km liegt auf S2 und S3 Niveau, sowohl im uphill und downhill.






Bis auf eine tiefe Felsstufe konnte ich alle Schlüsselstellen meistern. Die Uphills allerdings waren nicht alle machbar für mich, aber trotzdem ein Erlebnis. 
Hier noch das Video von der Runde, so gut es geht zusammen geschnitten und mit erhöter Geschwindigkeit. Ich denke es waren so 8-15 "Leck mich am Ars..." dabei  







Tag 6 - 23.06.2017 - nochmal raus

Am Abreisetag sollte es nochmal, wie eigenlich jeden Tag, zum Stard gehen. Diesmal etwas weiter raus. Also locker die Küste entlang und ne schöne Stelle zum abkühlen gesucht.
Einfach herrlich und Schade das es dann am frühen Abend schon wieder mit unserm Rallychamp zurück zum Flughafen ging.

Fotoalbum - https://goo.gl/photos/aVCyxgj32uTyRsRj6

Sehr geiler Urlaub und wahrscheinlich nicht der letzte…erste Planungen für 2018 laufen schon.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juni 2017)

Sehr geil! Ich habe auch einen Blick, frisch vom heutigen Stellungswechsel in Sizilien, einmal quer über die Insel...una vista magnifica


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Juni 2017)

...der arme Kerl...DAS war min. S5 für ihn die gute Nachricht: Er lebt und erfreut sich ohne weitere Blessuren bester Gesundheit!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2017)

Super @Lurschman : Vielen Dank für's Teilen, da geht direkt der Fokus auf "die Eifel kann mers auch größer denken!"...


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Juli 2017)

Schöne Tour heute....freu mich auf den Bericht vom Wortakrobaten und die Bilder aus allen Quellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurschman (17. Juli 2017)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute....freu mich auf den Bericht vom Wortakrobaten und die Bilder aus allen Quellen!



Werde mich heute Nachmittag mal an die Videos geben , hab ein paar schöne Aufnahmen wie Du mich auf dem HCM verfolgst


----------



## Lurschman (17. Juli 2017)

So, dann will  ich schon mal ein paar bewegte Bilder raushauen um die Zeit bis zum Bericht zu überbrücken 


.  .  .  Drachenschanze 




.  .  .  Märchenwald 




.  .  .  Schanzentrail 




.  .  .  Ponyhof 




.  .  .  pssst "Geheim" 




.  .  .  Mönchsweg 




.  .  .  Stefan auf´m HCM


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Juli 2017)

Schöne Videos Andreas!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2017)

*Trail-BÄM-Hennef aka "Die Heulsusen^^ bitten zu Tisch!"*

Ihr wisst bestimmt, wie das ist. Da plant man etwas über Wochen, Mitfahrer werden gecastet, Strecken wieder und wieder gescoutet. Und nachher stolpert das ganze vielleicht doch über Wetterkapriolen im Sommer?!
Leichte Selbstzweifel verströmen auch in meinem gestandenen Ego ein leichtes körperliches Unwohlsein. Sonntag, der 16. Juli ist entschieden worden, soll eine Runde mit Trails-satt geboten werden. Alles was unser schöner Siegsteig so her gibt, ohne das man sich ein Kreuz buckelt um noch einen kleinen Abzweig mitzunehmen. Strava sagt rund 50 Kilometer und 1.000 Höhenmeter. Alle  gehen hoch!
Die Nacht war auch gar nicht soo schlecht, trotz runder Geburtstagfeier bei Freunden mit Cocktails *HochdieTassen*.
Als ich am Morgen des D-Day um AchtNullNull die Klüsen aufbekomme, wird das Regenradar bereits fleißig von einigen Mitfahrern gescoutet. Kleine Panikattacken durchzucken das WhatsApp. Regen schon hier und Niesel erst dort. Hennef ist ruhig. Nur bewölkt. Heulsusen!

Die Pointe kommt zu Schluss. Gerade als ich das Haus mit Frau VE verlasse, fängt es auch bei uns zu Nieseln an. Auf der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt wird das Nieseln starker. Am REWE-Parkplatz, Hennef-Ost, angekommen, grüßen bereits Andreas und Gerrit. Ein Blick hinüber, die Kollegen vom Lidl-Treff haben sich ebenfalls versammelt und warten wohl auch auf weitere Mitfahrer.
Dann treffen die drei fehlenden Fahrzeuge mit Kennzeichen W und GM ein. Ein freudiges Hallo! und wenn man die Meute nicht mal irgendwann aufscheucht, würden sie noch einige Zeit weiterschnacken... 

10.40 Uhr. Pünktlich zur ersten Pedalumdrehung versiegt das letzte Tröpfchen Wasser über dem heimischen Himmel. Wir machen uns auf, und am besten nimmt man das Beste gleicht zu Anfang. Wie den Kopf vom Spargel...weischt...

*Drachenflugschanze, Gruppenfoto.* Alle happy, die Stimmung ist vor Vorfreude fast angespannt.



Während der "Guide" nochmal ein Stück zurück muss, um seine im Geschepper verlorene Brille zu suchen, scheint es dem Rest der Gang gut zu gehen. Gelungener Einstand!




Weiter gehts, zur Überbrückung wieder hoch zum *Märchenwald-Trail*. Sanfter Up & Down-Flow. Ein wenig die Muskeln entspannen, vor der Schanzentrailmassage.
Schon bevor wir unten an der Bröl angekommen sind, vernehme ich freudiges Gejohle. Die Bilder der Perlenkette von zuckenden Gliedern und Bikes, die über Stock, Stein und Wurzelgedöns in Worp Nullkommafünf demmeln hat bei dem einen oder anderen wohl bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Wohl bekomms! 

Im Anschluss demmelten wir mehr (Andreas) oder weniger (ich) eifrig den geteerten Weg hoch zum Kapellchen, um dann direkt den *Ponyhof-Trail* ein Stelldichein zu geben. Und weil es so schön war, ging es direkt weiter, die nächsten Hömmes sammeln, zum Geheim Trail.
Der Trailausgang ist zwar recht steil, aber zum Gluck...fällt man im Fall eines Falles weich...auf den Kopf (ach nee, das war der Dolly-Buster-Chauvi-Witz, alles retour).




*"AUF UND NIEDER IMMER WIEDER"...*irgendwie fingen die Cocktails vom Vorabend, runde Geburtstagsfeier bei Freunden, so langsam in meinem Körper an zu gären. Ich fing an, vor mir Sechslinge zu sehen. Aber, auch Nachzügler wurden an markanten Kreuzungen wieder freudig in Empfang genommen. Sich durch wallende Sprechblasen schneller leerende Trinkblasen wurden ebenso wieder aufgefüllt.^^

Wir näherten und dem *Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail*, zumindest Stefan noch nicht bekannt. Er lieferte sich wohl mit Andreas eine Art "Schaulaufen auf kleinem Ritzel"...lass die Jungspunde ziehen, dachte ich mir und als ich dann mit etwas Verzögerung auch irgendwann mal an die Schlüsselstelle kam...was ist das? Äh, Schaulaufen der Augsburger Puppenkiste?? Fast alle fleißig um die "Schlüsselstelle" gruppiert, in Diskussionen, wie man das wo am besten fahren kann.
Ja, kann man. Aber erst mal Kommando, das sich die Baggage aus dem Weg zu machen hat, dann einmal locker durch die Buxe atmen, Wurzel anvisieren....Mund abputzen. Geht doch! Auch nach einem dreiviertel Jahr ohne Besuch. Wirsing!







Das folgende Bild nenne ich *"Andacht" *und ich finde, David Hockney sollte das künstlerisch auf Leinwand mit Öl (2017) bannen!




Unsere Runde näherte sich so langsam aber sicher ihrem Ende. Als weiteres folgte ein *flowiger Gruß aus der Trailküche an Gisela*. Ein bisschen zugewuchert die Gute, ein frischer Shape könnte sicher nicht schaden - aber, Chapeau, für einen singletrailigen Shot ist sie immer noch gut!
Wir besuchten im Anschluss den *Kaldauener Steinbruch*, in dem sich jung (fühlend aber) und alt (werdend) noch einmal Spirenzchen und Faxen machend die Klinke in den Lenker gaben.







(Mehr oder weniger) erschöpft, aber (alle) höchst zufrieden folgte noch eine Einkehr bei *Sieglinde*. Rot-Weiß, die Zweite. Alles wird gut!



Und dann...Fertig, Ende, Aus, Feierabend, Finito und auf ein Wiedersehen am Parkplatz.
It ain't nothing but a circle...




LG, Rene

P.S.: Grüße an die Lidler, wir hoffen, ihr hattet auch eine schöne Tour!
P.P.S.: Danke an Stefan für die Fotos!


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Juli 2017)

Jot gemacht Jong...janz im Trailsurferstyle...

An der Schlüsselstelle hatten wir übrigens solange gewartet dass wir alle schon 2x runter sind.
Wir mussten Dir ja den Weg weisen und die Fotos schießen...haben wir doch gerne gemacht


----------



## Jugger (17. Juli 2017)

Sehr feine Bilder und Videos.
Wir freuen uns auf ein Wiedersehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2017)

Nen schönen Gruß aus der Reha, tolle Story , schöne Bilder und Videos. 
Ich muss mir das leider aus der Ferne anschauen, noch bis zum 12.08.  dann kann auch wieder mit heulen. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2017)

Heute gab es eine schöne Kehraus-Runde mit @Grant im 7gebirge.
An der Ortsgrenze Thomasberg/Heisterbacherrott ging es los, gefühlt ein Kilometer Luftlinie zum Stenzelberg. Zwar noch früh, aber trotzdem hatte die Luft zunächst keinen einzigen Zug für uns übrig. Welcome back to the Red Line at Stenzelberg! Die schottrig-losen Kurven, ein erstes Technikschmankerl. Aber besser, erst Linie angucken und dann fahren, sonst drifted man ins Off. Also zurück "keuch-hechel" hoch und schauen....fahren
Weiter ging es hoch zum Einkehrhaus, die Pumpe schon gut am Werkeln. Kleine Rast.



Weiter versuchten wir die Anstiege auf den Hauptforstwegen zu nehmen, da hier etwas Luft durchzog und das Kurbeln erträglich machte...Lohrbergrundweg, Jungfernhardt und Schallenberg oben angekommen, die Aussicht kurz genießen und asiatische Touris mit Tipps versorgen. Sie filmten uns noch hinter-runter-her und da waren wir auch schon am Häuschen, an dem es kein weißes Getränk gibt....wie man sich täuschen kann!
Wir nahmen dann noch den Trail mit den vielen Namen, Drops & Hopps, sehr geil und immer wieder extrem spaßig.
Zum Schluß noch ein Äkschnpüktschör fürs Kopfkino 
Freue mich auf die nächste Runde!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2017)

*Auswärtsspiel im Burgholz (W)*
Am heutigen Sonntag stand für mich ein Ausflug an die Wupper an...Endurotrails mit "Anfängern" stand auf dem Plakat, das Jens der WhatsApp-Gruppe vorhielt. Da ich dieses Jahr noch keine Gelegenheit für eine Gruppenfahrt hatte, sollte das also behoben werden; so schön sich die Trails um Hennef fahren lassen, es ist halt das Salz in der Suppe, sich auch mal auswärts an Trails-satt-all-you-can-_b_eat gütlich zu tun.
Direkt zu Anfang ging es dann auch los, erstmal ordentlich Hömmes machen. Auf zu den _Teufelsklippen! _Hier war ich schon ein paar Mal, es ist und bleibt aber immer wieder etwas Besonderes! Oben Steine, Steine, Kurven, Kurven. Danach wird es entweder steil-heftig oder steil-flowig. Heute entschied sich der Guide für die heftige Fortführung. Gerade wieder erst zu Atem gekommen, warteten ausgesetzte Stufen mit Wurzelkanten. Ein lecker Schmackofatz für Biker mit dicken Cojones! Ob das jetzt Brems- oder Eierschleifspuren waren, die den Trail so zerschossen haben...man weiß es nicht. Es ging nicht alles, aber ein Teil. Reicht erstmal. Danach ging es auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Wupper, wo ein paar längere DHs auf uns warteten. Boah, und teils keine Luftbewegung, mein Hirn fühlte sich irgendwann wie ein Spiegelei an, während der auf Abfahrtspotenz getrimmte CCDBCS im Uphill das Hinterrad schön traktionsstark am Boden hielt und meine Beine sich schnell an noch kleinere Gänge gewöhnen wollten. Naja, die waren dann auch jeweils irgendwann geschafft und die Wuppertrails, die oben als Belohnung warten, sind einfach der Hammer! Überwiegend Nadelwald, also viel erdiger Boden, viiiele Wurzeln, Absätze, Anlieger, Drops, Kicker. Einmal mit allem!! Und heute ohne Soße. 
Irgendwann machte ich doch noch ein paar Bilder, alleine vom Kopfkino wird der geneigte Leser ja nicht satt.


 

 





Im August gibt es dann wohl ein Wiedersehen mit einem Teil der Trails, wenn wir ein paar mehr Heulsusen einpacken.
Für heute meinen herzlichsten Bikerdank an Jens fürs guiden, sowie an Pascal, Mario und Markus.
Jungs, von euch kann ich immer noch was lernen keine Linie zu steil oder schwer, das erweitert den Horizont und verengt die Pupillen!

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (30. Juli 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> *Auswärtsspiel im Burgholz (W)*
> Am heutigen Sonntag stand für mich ein Ausflug an die Wupper an...Endurotrails mit "Anfängern" stand auf dem Plakat, das Jens der WhatsApp-Gruppe vorhielt. Da ich dieses Jahr noch keine Gelegenheit für eine Gruppenfahrt hatte, sollte das also behoben werden; so schön sich die Trails um Hennef fahren lassen, es ist halt das Salz in der Suppe, sich auch mal auswärts an Trails-satt-all-you-can-_b_eat gütlich zu tun.
> Direkt zu Anfang ging es dann auch los, erstmal ordentlich Hömmes machen. Auf zu den _Teufelsklippen! _Hier war ich schon ein paar Mal, es ist und bleibt aber immer wieder etwas Besonderes! Oben Steine, Steine, Kurven, Kurven. Danach wird es entweder steil-heftig oder steil-flowig. Heute entschied sich der Guide für die heftige Fortführung. Gerade wieder erst zu Atem gekommen, warteten ausgesetzte Stufen mit Wurzelkanten. Ein lecker Schmackofatz für Biker mit dicken Cojones! Ob das jetzt Brems- oder Eierschleifspuren waren, die den Trail so zerschossen haben...man weiß es nicht. Es ging nicht alles, aber ein Teil. Reicht erstmal. Danach ging es auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Wupper, wo ein paar längere DHs auf uns warteten. Boah, und teils keine Luftbewegung, mein Hirn fühlte sich irgendwann wie ein Spiegelei an, während der auf Abfahrtspotenz getrimmte CCDBCS im Uphill das Hinterrad schön traktionsstark am Boden hielt und meine Beine sich schnell an noch kleinere Gänge gewöhnen wollten. Naja, die waren dann auch jeweils irgendwann geschafft und die Wuppertrails, die oben als Belohnung warten, sind einfach der Hammer! Überwiegend Nadelwald, also viel erdiger Boden, viiiele Wurzeln, Absätze, Anlieger, Drops, Kicker. Einmal mit allem!! Und heute ohne Soße.
> Irgendwann machte ich doch noch ein paar Bilder, alleine vom Kopfkino wird der geneigte Leser ja nicht satt.
> ...


Endurotrails mit Anfängern...
Dann möchte ich mal die Trails für die Gruppe der Fortgeschrittenen sehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2017)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Endurotrails mit Anfängern...
> Dann möchte ich mal die Trails für die Gruppe der Fortgeschrittenen sehen.


Das sind "Jungs" vom sogenannten "Anfängertreff Bonn" (eigener Thread hier im Unterforum), die fahren alle gut und die meisten sind regelmäßig in den Dolomiten, Vinschgau, Finale, Bikeparks oder einfach Gasgeben auf knackigen Runden unterwegs. 
Die Anführungszeichen hatte ich aber _nicht _vergessen. 
Der Threadtitel dient mittlerweile wohl mehr als Fliegenfänger für Frischfleisch.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2017)

Allet jut! Verstanden: Die Wupper wuppt! Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## All_mtn (30. Juli 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ....Der Threadtitel dient mittlerweile wohl mehr als Fliegenfänger für Frischfleisch.



Stimmt, man wird mittlerweile in die irre geführt  Manche bleiben wohl trotzdem treu oder dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Stimmt, man wird mittlerweile in die irre geführt  Manche bleiben wohl trotzdem treu oder dabei


Ich muss auch einfach wieder öfters mitfahren. Vorsatz für Bike-Spätsommer und Herbst.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. Juli 2017)

Geile Sache , beim nächsten mal kann ich dann auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2017)

Mal sehen, George, nach unserem Besuch vom BP Bad Wildbad, am kommenden Wochenende, wird mein Votec VE für unsere Hometrails ein klein wenig optimiert. 
Der erste Anlass war der 9. Jahrestag mit meiner Freundin, letzte Woche. Hier muss Mann sich dann auch mal belohnen dürfen!


 
Syntace Number Nine2 Titan, da kommen dann aber die Stahlpins rein. 
Morgen Nachmittag geht es dann noch nach SU-Schreck, habe einen Termin bei Stephan Huber, er wird mir den Monarch + auf Maß "verhubern"!
Den CCDBCS werden ich dann jeweils fürs "Bolzen" reinmachen...Finaaale oho undsoweiter...
Ich hoffe, da wächst jetzt keine Nase....Spaß....


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2017)

Geile Pedale 

Aber Dämpfer rein und raus macht die Sache auch nicht besser !
es sei du stehst aufs schrauben


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Geile Pedale
> 
> Aber Dämpfer rein und raus macht die Sache auch nicht besser !
> es sei du stehst aufs schrauben


Ich? Kommst du nicht mit nach Bad Wildbad und Finale?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2017)

Ich bestimmt nicht


----------



## Jaerrit (1. August 2017)

Dämpfer ein- und ausbauen ist natürlich Raketenwissenschaft, dazu braucht es schon mindestens ein Jodeldiplom... Jodeldudeldideldüü!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2017)

Ja, einmal zuviel ausgebaut und der Rahmen explodiert!
In meinem Fall wäre das wohl ein Knall wie in Rocky Xvol


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2017)

So, Signor Rene, Mastodon hat neues Zuhause...




Neue Pantinen hat' se ooch!




Hören auf den Namen "Stamp" - und stampfen soll datt Biest schliesslich! Stay tuned, der Pete!
Wie seicht erkennbar im Hintergrund unter den Augen des Hörrn zusammengedengelt -
bis das der Tod 'se scheidet!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> So, Signor Rene, Mastodon hat neues Zuhause...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HammaHamma, FuttFutt, BananasBananas 


Grüße aus dem Nordschwarzwald!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. August 2017)

....hier fehlt doch noch etwas....
*Kleiner Bericht, Wochenende im nördlichen Schwarzwald...*
Vergangenes Wochenende bot sich einer kleinen Heulsusen^^-Delegation, bestehend aus George und mir, die Gelegenheit, etwas dunklen Wald hinter Pforzheim kennenzulernen.
Pforzheim, auch die "Pforte zum Schwarzwald" genannt, macht bei der Durchfahrt aber optisch leider nicht viel her; die Stadt wurde im Krieg wohl nahezu komplett zerbombt. Also nichts mehr mit schnuckeliger Altstadt und Apres-Bike.
Macht nichts, weiter geht die Fahrt, und zwar in Richtung des nicht weit gelegenen Bikereviers um *Bad Wildbad* mit seinem *Bikepark*.
Aber, dort geht es erst Sonntag hin, am Anreisetag Samstag lockt eine Trailrunde um Bad Liebenzell. Dort günstig aber sauber und mit Sonnenbalkon untergekommen, wird sich umgezogen und es geht auf die Runde...




Unser Höhepunkt, neben ein paar - wegen der guten Stimmung unausweichlichen Kaspereien...



...war ein sehr feiner S1-Trail mit einigen Kickern (20-40 cm), Drops und allerlei Stein- und Wurzelgerüttel.
Der gefiel uns so gut, der ging dann 3x nacheinander, mit abschließenden Partnertausch. 
Richtig gut zum üben, bitte einmal nach Hennef damit!

Sonntagmorgen, die Sonne lacht heiter auf uns Gastbiker und das Frühstück gibt es in der Bäckerei ums Eck.



10.00: Auto packen und ins noch rund 15 Km entfernte Bad Wildbad. Die Landschaft, Orte und Menschen sind halt schon anders, für einen Kurztrip gefällt es uns!

Als wir uns dem Bikepark nähern, bekomme ich ein Kribbeln im Bauch. Mein erstes Mal!
Das Tagesticket zu 26 Euro, da konnst ned meckern, denn die Shuttle-Busse im Ort fahren die Biker ohne Pause hoch. Super!



Wir entscheiden uns aber gegen die DH- und für die Freeride-Strecken.
Auch dort lassen sich Gaps mit 1 Meter+ springen und es drohen rasante Wallrides, Drop-Batterien und Sprünge, im unteren Teil zum Teil im Sekundentakt.
Mal sehen, ob das gestrige üben geholfen hat...
Leider gehe ich schon die erste Abfahrt etwas zu ungestüm an und ich fange mir einen Plattfuß am Vorderrad ein. Also den halben Trail runterschauenden bis zum Shuttle und zurück zum Schlauchwechseln.



Aber dann weiter, es macht immer mehr Laune und zwischendrin ist dann auch mal eine Pause mit isotonischen Erfrischungsgetränk dran. 



Shutteln, ja bitte:



Da freut er sich...warum??
"Kopfkino für arme"

Zum Glück hatten wir Glück und wir sahen den ganzen Bikeparktag über keinen einzigen Poser.






 
Irgendwann am späten Nachmittag packten wir dann unsere Siebensachen, vertilgten noch etwas beim Chinamann...und das war es dann!

Weitere Bikeparktage werden bestimmt folgen, etwas in der Nähe oder nicht ganz so weit als Tagestour? Boppard, Bad Ems, Willingen, Stromberg?
Wir bleiben am Ball...äh, Bike!

Grüße vom Freshman!


----------



## GeorgeP (9. August 2017)

Es war ein tolles Weekend und ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten bike Park Tag. Eventuell dann mit mehreren heulsusen 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2017)

Never change a running George; die brauchste um authentisch zu bleiben für's Leben im Fluß! Never call them Blind-Fleisch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2017)

DAS Orakel _spruch!_
Oh, geheiligte Göttin der Blindfleischreiter, oh göttliche _Ibuprofene_, weise uns den Weg der geheiligten Dreifreireitigkeit und erleuchte uns durch das Orakel!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2017)

Erfahrungsbericht folgt


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2017)

Irgendwie geht mir gerade dieser alte "Orbit ohne Zucker"-Slogan nicht aus dem Kopf....so lang, so lang, so langlanglang...


----------



## thommy88 (24. August 2017)

Bei dem einen ist es der Porsche der es ausgleicht bei den anderen die Sattelstütze [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2017)

Manchmal muss und darf man sich auch nur einfach einen Traum erfüllen. 
Porsche oder Bike mit goldenen Schriftzügen, wer braucht denn sowas?


----------



## Jaerrit (24. August 2017)

Also ich kaufe mir zum Ausgleich immer günstige Komponenten damit ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe mir zum Ausgleich immer günstige Komponenten damit ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe


Das versteht zwar jetzt fast keiner, aber was dem einen sein Bierdeckel ist dem anderen Klodeckel.


----------



## Jaerrit (24. August 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das versteht zwar jetzt fast keiner



Ich dachte halt hier im Thread is die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es jemand versteht noch mit am höggschdden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2017)

...war nicht jeder hat die durchschnittliche Schrittlänge eines teutschen Gardenzwerges schon?


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2017)

Cher R. - liegen wir hier noch im Defi-Bereich der Teutonischen Radtouristen oder handelt ett sich hier schon um pisönlichet Hebewerkzeusch?! Im Duden schomma gelustert: "Gemächtheber"! öch, tüdelü, watt kost' den sowatt? (wenn ich mich
schon nitt liften lass iss heben Option!) Diverse Rohrdurchmesserdisko erspar ich mir grad....


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Cher R. - "Gemächtheber"! öch, tüdelü, watt kost' den sowatt? (wenn ich mich
> schon nitt liften lass iss heben Option! ).


Let's Talk - about Fun, PeeTee
Let's Talk - about Saint & Zee
Let's Talk - about all the good times, that may be!
Just come over and we plug and play the teaser way


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2017)

Nimm sofot die Hörmuschel ab!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2017)

@S-H-A


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2017)

Heute tourten im Durchschnitt 44 Lenze über Hennefer Trails. 
Das Wetter war mit Sonne wohlgesonnen und ein leichter Gischtregen über Auel fügte sich harmonisch in ein Bild von Frühherbstromantik on Bike ein.
Der Märchenwald war ganz schön gatschig, das hat man so den gesamten, vergangenen Winter nicht gesehen. Schanzentrail und - nach fleißigem Kurbeln - auch der Geheimtrail reihten sich an der Trailperlenkette auf.
Bodentechnisch war das heute ein schöner Gemischtwarenladen! Wurzelgemüse-Duo geschält und bemost schmeckte uns am besten!

Es folgten noch Mönchsweg von oben - leider nur leichtfeucht - und einmal Beach & Bach am Aquädukt.
So ging die Zeit ins Land und lekker war ett och!

Eine Revanche wird im aussprechverbotenem Ort in der Eifel erfolgen.
Dem wollen mer uns fühjen, denn mer wolle ja nid _an _eggen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2017)

Voldemort?! Guter Ansatz mit dem fühlen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2017)

Oh, das war ein Tippfehler, der _den_ kausalen Zusammenhang verfälschte, wurde korrigiert.
Sag mal, Pete, was ist denn ein *Achtundzwan*?


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2017)

...auch kausal jeschluddert - hiess eigentlich "Achtung - ZWANG!" und sollte den Signaturschreiberling daran erinnern
den Contrahentos langsam mal mit gehörig Wiegetritt Contra zu scheppen! Plane kurz vor End-of-Season 14-tägige
Tach&NachtMattesTour für Rückschiss!


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...auch kausal jeschluddert - hiess eigentlich "Achtung - ZWANG!" und sollte den Signaturschreiberling daran erinnern
> den Contrahentos langsam mal mit gehörig Wiegetritt Contra zu scheppen! Plane kurz vor End-of-Season 14-tägige
> Tach&NachtMattesTour für Rückschiss!


Ich glaube, jetzt dämmelt es...
Acht & Zwang, ihr seid es! Die Hubert & Staller vom KBU!


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2017)

Heute gab sich die Finale-Ligure-2017-Fraktion im Deutschen Heulsusen^^tag die Ehre, Hennefer Lieblingstrails zu vermöbeln...
Los ging es über Hennefer Bahnhofstreppen mitohne Versenken von 18,5cm Variostütze...anything goes...

Leider schwächelte danach die Ausrüstung des Kamerakinds...1, 2 oder 3...du musst es einsehen, kein Akku hält frei 
Egal, Ponyhof rocken geht auch so und man kann noch gut fliegen lassen
Danach wieder fleißig hochkurbeln und den Geheimtrail surfen, schöne Drops und steiler Trailausgang. George ungeplant am Baum links - iss ja nochmal juut gegange. 
Über neue Wege ging es dann zum Mönchweg, wo unser carbonberittener Pistolerodie Zwischenlinie geradeaus statt 2x Kurve für sich auserkoren hat.
Im Anschluss ist uns @Reen272 mit unbekannter Begleitung am Ausgang Aquädukttrail begegnet und da ging es für uns dann auch  hin.
Ganz schön versandet, Beachpogo sozusagen, wenn man Gas gibt. War mir vom letzten Sonntag schon klar, aber sie haben mich nicht gefragt, die Mitreiter. 
Jo, dann noch mal rauf bis zur Staumauer...ausgelassene Stimmung



...und Todestrail ein zweites Mal, dieses Mal nicht den beiden Jungspunden den Vortritt lassend...wobei ich aber am Traileinstieg erst einmal einen Trekkingradfahrer zum sofortigen Stopp verbal deutlich auffordern musste; "sind Sie lebensmüde?")
Zum Schluss gab's nach Matschsprizz am Trail noch eine gepflegte Helden-Kaltschale, Zisch an der Siesch

Wir freuen uns auf Funale Ligure 2017, mehr bald dazu in diesem Kino!


----------



## Reen272 (24. September 2017)

Hast mich ja gut erkannt  waren leider in Eile, kranken Abtransport organisieren :/


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Hast mich ja gut erkannt  waren leider in Eile, kranken Abtransport organisieren :/


Du mich auch?
Steinbruch-Unfall?


----------



## Reen272 (24. September 2017)

Ja genau dort, auf den Weg aus den Steinbruch in die erosions Rinne geraten. Patient lebt aber noch


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2017)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Ja genau dort, auf den Weg aus den Steinbruch in die erosions Rinne geraten. Patient lebt aber noch


Hoffentlich auch mit Helm, gute Besserung! 
Von einem, der sich auch bessern muss.


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2017)

na dann auch mal unbekannter weise gute besserung ...

Hier kommt dann mal die magere ausbeute wegen leeren akku 

Aber der wichtigste satz heute war " ich hab noch deine goggle im Auto"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Oktober 2017)

Juhuu...alle 3 Mann an Bord...jetzt noch gemütlich Kaffee und Kuchen und dann geht es ins schöne...Finaaale....oho

Beim Packen, Auto voll, Klappe zu und das nieselverregnete Hennef werden wir mit Wetteraussicht um 21/22 Grad verlassen.




Vorfreude!

Wir werden euch immer wieder mit Stories, Fotos und Filmchen „beglücken“.

Cari saluti di
Andreas, George e Rene


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Juhuu...alle 3 Mann an Bord...jetzt noch gemütlich Kaffee und Kuchen und dann geht es ins schöne...Finaaale....oho
> 
> Beim Packen, Auto voll, Klappe zu und das nieselverregnete Hennef werden wir mit Wetteraussicht um 21/22 Grad verlassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 651139
> ...


Kommt am einem Stück und mit allen Bikes wieder....


----------



## anti89 (7. Oktober 2017)

Viel Spaß und pannenfreie tour


----------



## GeorgeP (8. Oktober 2017)

So gut angekommen sind wir schon mal, alle sehr müde aber dafür Staufrei durchgekommen

Gemütlich bei einer Tasse Kaffee  den Sonnenaufgang genießen


----------



## Jaerrit (8. Oktober 2017)

Das Ihr Euch ja benehmt und keine Schande über die Heulsusen bringt


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2017)

2. Tag
Huch...ein Drop, ein Sprung, ein Wurmloch - was passierte an Tag 1?
Der wurde entspannt angegangen und bestand überwiegend daraus, die Müdigkeit nach der Anreise aus den Knochen zu chillen...
Gut, es musste auch etwas geschraubelt werden, unser Screwer in Chief George half Andreas bei dessen Probleme machenden Vorderbremse.

Also, Tag 2 erst mal ordentlich reinhauen und dann rein in die Trails...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2017)

Der Eis-Opi 
...das schöne an Finale, es dropt einen (mehr oder weniger) geschmeidig vom Trail in die Eisdiele.


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Oktober 2017)

Haben die keine Hörnchen? Banausen...


----------



## singletrailer67 (9. Oktober 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Haben die keine Hörnchen? Banausen...



Genau...denkt doch mal an die Umwelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2017)

Oh, so sorry
Ich hatte nach den Trails schon ein Hörnchen von und musste es runterkühlen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2017)

La Briga (rechts) Bezwinger.


----------



## Lurschman (10. Oktober 2017)

Echt hübsch hier [emoji4] und ein paar lecker flowige Anstiege [emoji12] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G390F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652212
> 
> Labbriger Bezwinger.



Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652212
> 
> La Briga (rechts) Bezwinger.


Na geht doch...tiptop Umwelthörnchen!
 Labbriger...zeig doch mal auf Bildern die finalen Teufelsklippen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal korrigiert


Er irrt. 
Guckst du Viehdeo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Er irrt.
> Guckst du Viehdeo


Das sieht aber entspannt aus...seid ihr noch beim einrollen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2017)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Das sieht aber entspannt aus...seid ihr noch beim einrollen?



Alles total entspannt und gechillt hier, logo!
Wir haben nämlich U-r-l-a-u-b


----------



## Jaerrit (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich wollte auch schon sagen, ich kenne jemanden, da würde es nun lauthals „Aaaaach, Kokolores!!!“ durch den wald schallen


----------



## GeorgeP (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich würd sagen wir sind gechillt, oder lags am Eis


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2017)

Das EIS lassen wir aber nicht Droppen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Oktober 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch schon sagen, ich kenne jemanden, da würde es nun lauthals „Aaaaach, Kokolores!!!“ durch den wald schallen


Es tut hier aber keine Milch durch den Wald schwallen...


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Er irrt.
> Guckst du Viehdeo


ER irrt! Hinwiederum! Ett hiess wohl "Brain-right" aka "Kette rechts!" - und datt Fullgazz-Vid gibt's ordentlich wieder!
Da hammers Pippi inne Augen vom Sehen - immer wenn mers den Frühstücks-Prochiutto bestellt haben gab's Polenta -
soviel Akzent kann der Rheinländer garnitt verstolpern datt nitt der Verdacht aufkommt die wollen sich an uns schönmaismehlen...
-AUGEN AUF BEIM SCHINKENKAUF!- Macht's euch schön da unten - Restprofile vom Februar sollten noch stehen beim "Ingenieure"
und Co.!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2017)

Während @Lurschman und @GeorgeP ihre Chilloutrunde von der gestrigen Classic irgendwo in den Hügeln verbringen, habe ich die entgegengesetzte Richtung eingeschlagen und lümmel mich bei spätsommerlichen 21 Grad und einem lauen Lüftchen zur Zeit ein wenig am Strand von Spotorno 




Mal schauen, wo es hier in der Nähe ein leckeres Gelato gibt.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> lauen Lüftchen



Mit anderen Worten aufgrund des gestrigen Bohneneintopfs wollte Dich keiner mitnehmen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2017)

das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (12. Oktober 2017)

Seid ihr da eigentlich in der Chillout-Lounge? Ich seh immer nur entspannte Foddis...wo sind die Trail-Pics?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2017)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Seid ihr da eigentlich in der Chillout-Lounge? Ich seh immer nur entspannte Foddis...wo sind die Trail-Pics?


Das WLan hier ist da aber leider nicht das....nuja....die Herren Schneider pixeln, wenn zurück in DE. 
Schönes Material dabei.


----------



## Lurschman (12. Oktober 2017)

Wir geben hier alles [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G390F mit Tapatalk


----------



## singletrailer67 (12. Oktober 2017)

Lurschman schrieb:


> Wir geben hier alles [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaa....das will ich sehen!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Oktober 2017)

Last Ride Finale ligure


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Oktober 2017)

*Eine Reise genItalien oder Time to taste real träilz... aka 3 ^^ Heulsusen shutteln
*
Es ist die Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch, in ein paar Stunden machen sich drei rüstige Ritter auf, um auf ihren Checker-Drahteseln Finale Ligure Freeride Classic unter die dichtmilchumschmusten Stollen zu "nehmen". Ich erwache erschrocken aus einem feuchten Traum...
Wir hatten also gebucht, drei Mann Classic und waren pünktlichst am neuen Standort, um einen guten Parkplatz zu ergattern, und wurden bei der Anmeldung durch die freundliche Dame direkt an Shuttlebus #3 verwiesen.
Eieieieiei, und ich dachte, man wird zumindest gefragt, ob man "Cappuchino" oder "Espresso" (also die milderen oder heftigeren Trails) bevorzugt, aber anscheinend sollten wir keine Wahl haben...

Verena, unsere freundliche Guidöse, die uns noch ein paar Mal durch freundliches Linienvorfahren der Arsch retten sollte^^




*Shocks on the rocks* (Zitat eines, der an dieser Stelle nicht genannt warden möchte, wäre ich aber nicht zu weit weg gewesen, hätte ich wohl das Fred-Astair-Steppen seiner Klickies on the rocks auditiv vernehmen können)
*Erster Trail des Tages "Pino Morto"...*ich habe euch ein Video herausgesucht, das das ganze Felsgerumpel ganz gut veranschaulicht.





Der nächste Trail sollte laut Verena aber deutlich flowiger sein, also auf zu...
*Ca' Bianca*




...und irgendwie war es das auch...ein bisschen...ein kleines zumindest...irgendwie halt...  

Im Anschluss ging es zur *Nato Base*, da denke ich gibt es viele Videos bzw. warden Andreas oder George später sicher laufende Bilder beizutragen haben. Jedenfalls war es schon entspannter zu uns mittlerweile leicht in Armen und Beinen angespannten todesmutigen Trailtouristen. 

Im Anschluss ging es jedenfalls wieder hoch und runter den
*Cravarézza *




...und direkt danach den
*Ingegnere*




...nach der Pino Morto mein persönlicher Lieblingstrail des Tages...dem Inscheniör ist nichts zu schwör

_Vielleicht hätte ich meine beiden Mitreisenden mit Dead Kennedy's "Holiday in Cambodia" (oder war es "Liguria") einstimmen sollen, denn wie singen die Jungs doch so schön...

*"It's time to taste what you most fear -*
*Right Guard will not help you here...*_
*brace yourself my dear, brace yourself my dear!"*

Jedenfalls waren wir zur Mittagspause und stimmungsvollen Einkehr dann doch ziemlich platt und dankbar für den Zuspruch unserer mitreisenden, 20 bis 30 Jahre jüngeren Eidgenossen.... das gute und sehr leckere Essen tat ein übriges, wieder guten Mutes aufs Bike zu steigen.

Die anschließende Reise zog sich über eine ganze Weile, bis wir irgendwann - im mittlerweile einsetzenden Nieselregen - die Wolkendecke durchstießen. Raus und rauf aufs Bike und hochkurbeln! Meine Fresse, ich war so platt wie ne Seezunge und letztere hing dann auch entsprechend raus.
*Fast and Furious*




...sollte der letzte Trail des Tages für uns werden, danach gingen uns die Kräfte aus und die Einsicht fuhr in uns, dass es ein großartiger Tag zum Lernen war und wir nicht am Ende sind, dasselbe zu tun...








Weiterer Stimmungsbericht vom Rest der Woche folgt, bleiben se Ohr am Rohr, die Herrschaften bzw. gespannt wie ein Hinterrad vor dem Kicker, woll...

Buena notte, a domani!


----------



## Lurschman (15. Oktober 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Last Ride Finale ligure



[emoji15]  Wahnsinn wie der da vorn weg zieht [emoji13]


----------



## Lurschman (15. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fast and Furious



Der F&F war mega ...allerdings noch besser wenn man die Ecken besser kennen würde ...ein Grund mehr um zurück zu kommen


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2017)

Zuckapuppen! Maximales Bedankos speziell für de Trailmittschnitte - schlagen jede Milchschnitte quasi glutenfrei!
Auch beim dritten Gaffen...Vayamos Compagneros!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (18. Oktober 2017)

Schöner Bericht René!
Die Videos...ist da was von Euch dabei? Oder sind die ausgeliehen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2017)

Die Nachlese folgt noch. Bin momentan etwas erkältet, wohl zuviel Zug auf der Rückfahrt..
Vids wollten die beiden Kollegas noch beisteuern. Auch erkältet?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Nachlese folgt noch. Bin momentan etwas erkältet, wohl zuviel Zug auf der Rückfahrt..
> Vids wollten die beiden Kollegas noch beisteuern. Auch erkältet?






GeorgeP schrieb:


> Last Ride Finale ligure


----------



## Lurschman (19. Oktober 2017)

zu schönes Wetter um Video´s zu bearbeiten ...werde am Wochenende mal schauen


----------



## Lurschman (22. Oktober 2017)

Oh man oh man...da sind aber einige laaange Videos dabei, daher für´s erste nur ein paar kurze 

Alles in allem als Vorwort muß ich sagen das waren super Tage in Bella Italia und werden bestimmt nicht die letzten an der schönen Küste Liguriens gewesen sein.

Hier die gesammelten Bilder von George und mir in meinem Google Album https://photos.app.goo.gl/RNfdOaRF9qw9DDNt2

Unser erster Ausflug brachte uns bei besten Wetter einen lockern Aufstieg Richtung La Briga






und später...nach kurzer Irrfahrt noch die Begegnung mit dem Herrn des Weges 






Die zwei letzten Ausschnitte zeigen dann noch einmal unseren kompletten "Haustrail" ....











Ein paar weiter folgen noch im Laufe der Woche ...auf bald 

Andreas


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. Oktober 2017)

Autsch...das sieht aber nach 2x Glück gehabt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Danke, Andreas, für die Erinnerung...ich haue jetzt dann auch mal in die Tasten mit meiner kleinen Nachlese unserer Woche in Bella Trailitalia

See you soon...


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Oktober 2017)

ich hab soviel Filmmaterial das ich gar nicht so richtig weis wie ich das alles zusammenschnippeln soll, zudem hab ich auch noch die übersicht verloren auf welchem trail wir gerade waren.

So hier mal der erste short cut von der Finale Freeride Classic tour, es müsste die Nato Base gewesen sein. Andreas , Rene korregiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2017)

*Rückblick Finale^^Ligure 2017*

Andreas, George, Rene...die drei von der T_rail_stelle, wie man heutzutage den Klassiker umbenennen würde?!

Eigentlich wurde uns erst bei Ankunft um 5.50 Uhr morgens in Finale Ligure bewußt, dass wir für eine Woche das große Los gezogen haben...knapp über eine Stunde vertraten wir uns noch im Ort und an der Strandpromenade die Beine, bevor die erste Cafebar öffnete.




Wir hatten uns das eine oder andere vorgenommen, aber nachdem wir mit kleinen Umwegen dann doch noch recht zeitig gegen Zehn00 in unserer Unterkunft *Eurocamping Calvisio* (zu empfehlen!) einchecken konnten, war allen klar...erst mal den Anreise"stress" aus den Beinen chillen!

*Laziness is easy...*

Montag ging es dann los, einrollen - wie der Stefan zu meinen meinte - klar, erstmal rund 350 Hömmes abdrücken, Verfahrer über steinigste Bachbette bergauf nicht inkludiert, dann oben bei Le Manie ein paar Italiener auf Englisch angequatscht....wir suchen diesen Blabliblabla-Trail-scheizze-Namen-vergessen..."Brrrriiiigaaaaa?" Stummes Nicken.

Yippieyeah...da ist er, das war er, den ich vom letzten Jahr - meinem ersten Mal Finale - noch in Erinnerung hatte. Ein erstes rumpeliges Trailbäääähm! Und dann standen wir an der Weggabelung "Left or Right"..."Left is quite easy, right is...gewichtiges Kopfwägen eines Italieners...rougher"
Also ging die erste Abfahrt lingserömm, mit dem bekannten *OTB* von George. Hatte das gar nicht mitbekommen, aber ging ja zum Glück gut aus!



Danach ging es entspannt auf die Piazza auf ein erstes Gelato. Incredibile, vero! 

Abends wurde sehr lecker gegrillt, Andreas hatte nämlich seinen E-Grill mit eingepackt...mehr E wäre auch nicht genehmigt worden.

Nächster Tag, der strahlende Sonnenschein entpuppte sich fast die ganze Woche über als Murmeltierwetter, so muss das!

Es ging dieses Mal Briga Right, wobei wir leider im Steinfeld die falsche Linie wählten und deshalb ein paar Meter steil berab schieben mussten...aber weiter im Trail sehr spaßig (wenn man es mag, nach dem Motto "ach wie gut, das niemand weiß, das der Träil nur Gerumpel scheizz...)
_Video La Briga A Destra bitten noch nachreichen!_

Zu unserem Finale Freeride Classic-Ride hatte ich ja schon etwas geschrieben. Fehlt noch nachzureichen, dass die Trails für uns teils fahrtechnisches Neuland waren, und sehr anspruchsvoll für uns Rund-um-Hennef-Hügelländer...und eine halben OTB hatte ich dann auch noch, einmal bitte das Bike auf dem Kopf parken (leider kein Beweisfoto, schade)
Drachenflugschanze und Co. sind da pillepalle und wir freuen uns spätestens jetzt, das wir so gechillte Hometrails haben!

Andreas und George hatten Tags darauf ihr Tete-a-Tete und machten ein paar schöne Fotos...hier mein Favorit




Die Impressionen der Landschaft lassen mich in Gedanken immer wieder zurückkehren, das Wetter, die Menschen, die mediterrane Lebensart und das abwechslungsreiche Terrain, für Biker jeglicher Culeur...TOPTOPTOP!!!






Am gleichen Tag verbrachte ich noch meinen Chillout-on-Bike-Tag solo mit ohne, einfach immer am Panorama längs, ein bisschen Sightseeing und Un Macchiato in der Strandbar...das-ist-Urlaub! So schön vielfältig und vielschichtig.




Am letzten Tag vor unserer Abreise nochmal mit Andreas unseren "Classico" vom ersten Tag. Mit FF, weil leider meine Halbschale einen defekten Gurtspanner zu verzeichnen hat, weshalb jetzt der ganze Helm auf Garantie ausgetauscht wird.






*
Fazit: Wir hatten es gut, sehr gut! Freuen uns auf ein Wiedersehen...irgendwie, irgendwo...*




Weiter geht es mit ^^Heulsusen in Winterberg, am 31.10. (get a little braaap! in a bike park).
Bis dahin, ride on, ride safe...Hands loose , Feet tight...

_Cause it's a Holiday in Liguria, where you ride what you're told...a Holiday in Liguria, where the trails got so much Soul....Freeeeriiiide!!!_


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2017)

George, das war der Inscheniör!extra!
Und mit einer 185er Revive schaut es ein wenig nach Kackstuhlhaltung aus...


----------



## Lurschman (22. Oktober 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Andreas und George hatten Tags darauf ihr Tete-a-Tete und machten ein paar schöne Fotos



Zu diesem kleinen Ausflug hab ich noch ein Trailleckerchen ...da war auch mal wieder alles drin was Finale so hat. Flowig schnell, technisch mit Ecken und Ösen und jeder Menge Steinchen 






...ok ok...das nächste Mal nehmen wir uns an der ein oder anderen Stelle mehr Zeit zum testen und Linien checken, dann läuft das Ding in einem Rutsch


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Oktober 2017)

Hopp, hopp, hopp, Steinchen steh und Stop!


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Oktober 2017)

so hier kommt dann der erste trail von der Finale Freeride Classic tour

Es war doch was anstrengender als erwartet, besonders wenn man sich vorher nicht warm fahren kann 

Leider kommt aus der perspektive das gelände nicht ganz so rüber...


----------



## Lurschman (25. Oktober 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Es war doch was anstrengender als erwartet, besonders wenn man sich vorher nicht warm fahren kann



Ja  da hast du Recht, überraschend knackig und echt lang die Trails. Ist man halt von zu Hause nicht so gewöhnt.

Hier mal meine Aufnahmen nach Hinten, da kommt das Gelände direkt viel besser rüber 

Der erste hat mich auch etwas kalt erwischt in Sachen Bein - und Armarbeit. 






Auf dem Cá Bianca ging es dann schon besser obwohl ich dort doch fahrtechnisch meine Grenzen hier und da überschreiten musste 






Ok...Mund abputzen und weiter rauf zur Nato Base ...endlich was flowiges nach meinem Geschmack 






...und gleich nochmal rauf und ab auf Cravarezza & Ingegnere....juhuuu 






Nach der Mittagspause geht´s in die Waschküche nochmal alle Körner in die Pedale werfen 






Alles in allem ein super Tag mit Finale Freeride


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich vermisse DIE Schlüsselstelle!?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2017)

Memo an Gerrit:
Dienstag in Winterberg bitte auch nach hinten filmen! Vorne siehst du nicht (lange) viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (25. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht kleb ich dir einfach ne GoPro Halterung auf den Helm, dann darfst du filmen


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab selber was. Werde das dann endlich mal testen!


----------



## Jaerrit (25. Oktober 2017)

Das kann ja was werden 
Sehr guter Plan, teste das mal


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2017)

*die Winterpokal^^Entjungferung 2017/18...*

...wie sagt man doch gleich "zwischen Leber und Milz passt immer noch ein Pils"...ich sage "zwischen Finale und Winterberg passt immer noch ein Winterpokal-Entjungferungs-Clerk"...Dädää...Dädää...Dädääääh

Es ist 23.50 Uhr und meine bessere Hälfte schaut mich aus dem Schlafzimmer kommend an, wie ich da in quasi voll vorbereiteter Montur sitze, als käme ich gerade voll vermatscht von einer spätherbstlichen Sonntagstour.
Ich glaube, sie hat nicht auf den Kalender geschaut!?

Gleich geht's los, ab in den Keller und raus an die frische Luft!

Schön gemütliches Tempo und so geht es unter anderem an diversen (Eltern-)Häusern mehr oder weniger bekannter Hennefer Radfahrer vorbei. Aber zum stalken bin ich viel zu gut gelaunt, also immer schön weiter, die klare Luft und den tollen Sternenhimmel genießen!
Letztes Jahr waren es noch Reh und ihr Kitz, die mir eine überrascht-überraschende Begegnung beschert haben.
Nun rennt ein ausgewachsener Marder auf mich zu, stoppt und boah, kann das Vieh flitzen

Ich ergötze mich und meine Seele mit Blicken auf Orion, die Plejaden, den großen Wagen und andere Sternbilder...schöner Flow, ohne Stress einfach rollen lassen.
Am Schluss ging es noch die Treppen an Mey‘s Fabrik schräg runter, huch sogar Publikum, flöppflöppflöpp durfte mein neuer Bikepark-Anker (Reifen, nicht Bremse) noch mal zeigen, ob er technisch Laune machen kann...

Gegen kurz nach viertel nach Eins wieder zuhause, gleich noch etwas pennen, und euch allen auch einen guten Start in den Winterpokal oder was ihr sonst noch vorhabt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. November 2017)

Hach, watt schön heut, der Blick aus dem Fenster und ein sonnenstrahlender Herbsthimmel strahlt mir entgegen...na, was stelle ich denn heute mit meiner freien Zeit an? Frau gerade zum orbaiden aus dem Haus...aber huch, es klingelt!
Erwarte ich den Postmann? 


 
Da steht der DUDE!!! _Hoi, Rene! Bock auf ne Runde? Mir war nü doch änn bissl fad, im Keller....nüjöö, da bin isch widder!_
Ja Heilixsackra oder sackmann...na dann, auf! Und wir er zählen euch heute eine Geschichte...


 
...von Bob, dem Bauspecht...


 



 
...wilden Tieren...



 
...spaßigen Begegnungen...



 
...ganz doll gefährlichen Wegen...



 
...romantischen Seechen...


 
...gemütlichen Singletrails...


 
...frisch geschotterten Pferdewegen...


 

...anderen Naturspielplätzen


 

...und natürlich...


 
...mit der Maus...

...und dem Elefanten...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2017)

Nachtrag Winterberg.


Danke Seb @Seppelmich


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2017)

Kommt das noch Mal in einer höheren Auflösung? Finde das Recht unscharf und pixelig. Und in nem Long edit?


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2017)

Also das unscharfe liegt wohl an der starken Verwackelung , für die bessere Auflösung Klick mal auf HD


----------



## Jaerrit (5. November 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> starken Verwackelung


War halt teilweise etwas rumpelig, womit wir wieder beim Thema Bremswellen wären 
Wird nächstes Frühjahr auf jeden Fall wiederholt, jetzt bin ich angefixxt  Sonst noch jemand dabei? @Seppelmich vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2017)

*Starke *Verwackelung? Mit Gimbal wäre das nitt passiert!? Aber, wir wären auch weniger _gefahren_...


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> *Starke *Verwackelung? Mit Gimbal wäre das nitt passiert!? Aber, wir wären auch weniger _gefahren_...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 661763




Ja starke Verwacklung , es muss nicht unbedingt ein gibmbal verwendet werden. Gibt da ein paar ganz nette Anleitungen zu.
Aber das weist du ja sicherlich selber.

Wie oft ihr fahrt hat doch nix mit einem Gimbal zu tuen, versteh ich nicht


----------



## Jaerrit (5. November 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Gibt da ein paar ganz nette Anleitungen zu.
> Aber das weist du ja sicherlich selber.


Haste nen sinnvollen Link für mich George, ich hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung... Chest Mount wackelt jedenfalls meist wie Sau 
Hab mir erstmal nen ninja-Mount besorgt, schauen wie der ist nächstes mal


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2017)

Ich sag es jetzt mal _so..._wir waren von der „Geschwindigkeit“ eine _sehr_ harmonische Truppe...natürlich gar kein Vergleich mit dem KBU-Erz...aber es hat sehr getaugt


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2017)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Haste nen sinnvollen Link für mich George, ich hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung... Chest Mount wackelt jedenfalls meist wie Sau
> Hab mir erstmal nen ninja-Mount besorgt, schauen wie der ist nächstes mal




Hier ein link mit ein paar nützlichen tipp, ansonsten hilft da echt nur ein gimbal


----------



## thommy88 (5. November 2017)

Glaub René dachte bei Gimbal an Bier [emoji481] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. November 2017)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Glaub René dachte bei Gimbal an Bier


Nein. An Finale und den Satz „warte, ich muss erst meinen Gimbal...“ - „_Nein, keine Zeit, wir fahren!“_


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2017)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Also das unscharfe liegt wohl an der starken Verwackelung , für die bessere Auflösung Klick mal auf HD


Bringt nur unwesentlich ne Verbesserung ..


----------



## Seppelmich (6. November 2017)

Das Video ist schon sehr stark komprimiert. Ich habe es selber gar nicht hochladen können. Habe es daher zunächst per WhatsApp an René geschickt und er konnte es dann einbetten. Bei dem hin und her ist wohl einiges an Qualität verloren gegangen. Im Original in HD mit 60 Frames kann man jedenfalls jede Wurzel und Bremswelle einzeln erkennen. 

Verwackelt ist es. Kenne das aber ohne Gimbal auch nicht anders. Gucke mir heute abend mal das verlinkte Tutorial an.

Ein längerer Edit mit mehr Menschen im Bild und vielleicht ein paar Stimmen usw. wäre schön. Hab ich aber beim filmen leider gar nicht dran gedacht. GoPro war immer nur auf dem Trail an. Wäre was fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2017)

Seppelmich schrieb:


> Das Video ist schon sehr stark komprimiert. Ich habe es selber gar nicht hochladen können. Habe es daher zunächst per WhatsApp an René geschickt und er konnte es dann einbetten. Bei dem hin und her ist wohl einiges an Qualität verloren gegangen. Im Original in HD mit 60 Frames kann man jedenfalls jede Wurzel und Bremswelle einzeln erkennen.
> 
> Verwackelt ist es. Kenne das aber ohne Gimbal auch nicht anders. Gucke mir heute abend mal das verlinkte Tutorial an.
> 
> Ein längerer Edit mit mehr Menschen im Bild und vielleicht ein paar Stimmen usw. wäre schön. Hab ich aber beim filmen leider gar nicht dran gedacht. GoPro war immer nur auf dem Trail an. Wäre was fürs nächste Mal.


Das ging und her komprimieren erklärt das natürlich! 
Ich meinte auch eher längere trailabschnitte am Stück im Video als Gequatsche Drumm herum...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2017)

hab auch mal was zusammen geschnippelt aus WIBE


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. November 2017)

Die dritte WP-Woche neigt sich zum Ende, heute mal ein kleiner Formtest...von Hennef zum Ölberg.
Was ne schöne Matschepampe und tiefgetrampelte Pferdepfade....besser gehts nicht, da rollt so ein Fatbike einfach wunderbar drüber!


 
Schöne Grüße ans Team, haut rein und weiter gute Besserung, Andreas!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Januar 2018)

Huch, schon auf Seite 2?

Na, da herreicht _man _doch mal gerne wieder ein Lebenszeichen rüber......

Jahreswechsel ist drüber, gute Vorsätze sind eh nur was für schwache Menschen also Maschine aufgerüstet für die neue Saison und....fahren!

Heute mal solo-mit-ohne Trailinspektor... erst mal zum Kapellentrail kurbeln...



um die Ecke, gucken wie wie es am Kanalrohr ausschaut...da hat jemand rechts, wo mal die Wurzel war eine Steinplatte reingelegt ...
Egal und Hü-hüpf, schön mit Laub bedeckt, der schmale Trail hat schon was, im Winter, wenn die entlaubten Bäume linkerhand den Abhang schön zeigen und das Kopfkino nebenbei bissl läuft...
Aber alles tofteund Controlaetti, fahre ich immer wieder gern!
Als es dann mal wieder raufging, eieieieiei, wer fuhr denn hier vorbei?
Eine Horde Alleskönner aka Fettbiker?
Deine Spuren im Sand....schön wärs!







Und dann weiter auf dem Weg zum Märchenwald, Hennefer Bikers liebstes...Gatschstück






...letzten Winter noch drüsch wie (Selbstzensur) und heuer heißt es, die Linie mit Bedacht wählen, das an ein Fortkommen zu denken ist. 

Nach weiterem Hü-Hüpf über Märchenwald-Baumwurzeln freute ich mich auf den Schanzentrail, und yeah! eine Verlustigung erster Kajüte!
*Nicht *wirklich lustig war und ist, das dort der Forst bis zum Traileinstieg fleißig Holz geschlagen hat!
Scheizz ... 




Habt’s euch gut! Freue mich trotzdem schon sehr auf unsere Saisoneröffnung 2018...Info folgt...Gruß vom Trailsäufer


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Januar 2018)

So da hab ich nochwas feines, drei Heulsusen ,@Lurschman @Trail Surfer und natürlich ich , auf dem NATO base trail rechte abfahrt


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Januar 2018)

Das schaut ja immer so easy aus.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2018)

Gestern mit @Jaerrit beim Anfängertreff am Start, Enduro-Tour im Bergischen.
Top Wetter, top Guide, top Mitfahrer...danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2018)

Ein gar episch Pic mit ohne Weihnachtsgans inne Bauchregion - 2018 kann zünden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2018)

Endlich Frühling. 

Doch es ist nicht wie früher. Es fährt nämlich die Erinnerung mit. An einen sehr geschätzten Typ. Einen, den es nicht an jeder Ecke gibt.
Etwas von ihm fährt immer mit.
Pinktivität. Deine Fahne hochhalten, mit dir lautet das Motto meiner heutigen Runde



in Pink.

Die Sonne lacht mit uns um die Wette, sattes Grün gewinnt allerorten die Überhand. Es lebt. Macht Laune.
Und...da wo gerodet wird, fallen auch schon mal neue Trail-Sternchen vom Himmel!


 

Weiter ziehe ich meines Weges, Auf und Nieder, Begegnungen mit 1 Pedelecer, mehreren Wanderer-Pärchen, alles freundlich, alle gut gelaunt.
Leider, leider...Mensch, wäre die Wirtschaft denn ohne Holzwirtschaft am Ende?


 
Weiter hoch, kleine Pause am Eingang Märchenwald, die Matschplörre kurz vorher hat immer noch Potential.
Den Reifen und mir sowieso egal, watt mud, datt _mud.


 _
Kurz danach...wo ist der DIMB-Stoßtrupp @sun909 wenn man ihn mal braucht?!


 

Der folgende Weg zurück hoch zum Schanzentrail und wieder hoch zum Ponyhof, mit dir macht der 20%er hoch zurück weniger aus, _Mario.
_
Noch ein Bankfoto


 
und dann fuhren Piggeldy und Frederick...

Die Erkenntnis des Tages:
In anybody of you lives a Mario - get it and get out, FAST!


 
...und wem Purple nicht Pink genug ist, der erlaube mir meine rosarote Brille...


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2018)

Ein Re*Mario*Morial!...soll Zukunft haben!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2018)

Da fehlt ein ne, ne!


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Oktober 2018)

Argh, schon auf Seite 3.

Hier gehts weiter, auch wenn erstmal nur als erweiterte Resterampe  aber die Reviere und Köpfe purzeln im Leben eines Bikers halt ab und wann, denn der Kopf ist rund, damit sich das Denken die Richtung ändern kann (Francis Picabia).

An meine lieben Mitbiker: Habe (fast) fertig. Nur eine Kleinigkeit fehlt noch, aber die passiert erst nach dem Frühstück morgen.


----------

